# Bulova Accutron 1966



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Bulova Accutron [ Astronaut ] 1966, with Coffin bracelet.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Look's a bit like a flying saucer.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Fred,

Do you have your Accutrons re-phased to run on 1.55 Volts or do they have voltage regulators fitted.

There seems to be some debate over this amongst Accutron tifosi.

Lovely watch BTW


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch face, but is it very thick in depth......about 15mm!?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi AndyF, no my 214's are running on the 1.35 mercury, you can still get them, allthough the ones i have are a taj thinner than the original one's. Some of my 218's are re-phased to 1.5 v, Roy doe's all the service work for me. I know of the debate re the re-phasing as i am a member of the Yahoo Accutron site [as is Roy] any on with an intrest in this one make but [ a thousand variations] can get a lot from the knowledge from the folks on that site, b.f.n. fred.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff, it's 38mm diam, and stands 13mm tall, [ by todays standards and quite a few of my watches] it's not all that large. fred.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

And again


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Just ignore it, i'm trying to get the size right, thanks. fred.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Fred. I've always wanted that braclet, or the bullet one, but so far no luck. As far as rephasing goes, none of my accutrons are re-phased and they all run just fine on the readily available 387S 1.5v.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Si, i know what you mean about getting the strap.mine came with the watch and i had to pay that much more to get it, i tried with out succes for two yrs to get a couple of links for this strap, and their are plenty more out there trying as well, Roy passed on to me an extension piece for the clasp. very handie, and i no longer need the links to wear it, i did see one go on the U.S. ebay site a few months ago around $140/150 i think it was, keep looking they are out there, fred.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Fred,

Nice posting.

I have a 7M spaceview, could you please tell me where I can get replacement cells?? I tried one of those accucell thingies but it doesnt work for me.

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Rodger i will contact you off site, fred.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Fred


----------

